# Keep medicaid or get foodstamps?



## hassysmacker (Sep 17, 2009)

So due to some complexities in my having been sedentary and hitting the road soon, I currently have medicaid but not food stamps. So being as I'm not registered as homeless, I'd get a weak ass amount of food stamps where I'm currently located.

Can I get foodstamps in another state, so I can keep my medicaid here?

That being said, outside of NY will my medicaid even do me any good? I have an HMO that has all local doctors on its plan! Would I even be able to use out of state hospitals with my medicaid? Or should I just ditch the medicaid altogether and get foodstamps?

What do you think?


----------



## genghis braun (Sep 18, 2009)

if you're caught getting food stamps in more than 1 state, I'm pretty sure that it's considered fraud. also, if medicaid works anything like food stamps, it should work nationwide.


----------



## hassysmacker (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, also, a related issue, is if I want to avoid fraud by not going to another state and getting my foodstamps while keeping my medicaid, I will get a super weak amount of foodstamps by applying in this county, right before i leave, so which do you folks think is a better option, taking medicaid + weak foodstamps vs. dropping medicaid + getting 150+ of foodstamos?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 18, 2009)

IF you get caught, IF.
What are the chances of that?
Not saying you won't - I really don't know how connected and quick their systems are with this. Surely people, and certainly some people get caught.
Like with dodging taxes to the IRS.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 18, 2009)

you can't get medicaid in one state and stamps in another. also, when you move to another state you have to reapply for the medicaid. i presume you're on ssi/ssdi unless u receive medicaid as homeless (like the VT program) which is possible but you still can't transfer. i've done the ssi/ssdi for six folks so i'm pretty familiar w/the ropes.

stamps run similar to the federal distric court jurisdictions. a simple scan of the USC and CFR will deliniate how to get around being tagged.

here's the deal: stamps, like medicare/medicaid are fed programs BUT administered at the state level. the first two months they remain in local dossiers and the THIRD month they are shot up to baltimore. stamps are fairly easy to double clutch, medicaid; however, is not as each state has to comp the HMO independently.

w/o knowing if you are/are not on ssi/ssdi i cannot advise in more than a general nature. if u want to pm me some more detailed info, i'll be glad to walk u thru it. send a # and i'll call you. i have sent mine.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 18, 2009)

IBRRHOBO to the rescue!, again.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 18, 2009)

I know of a few people that are double dipping with their stamps and Ive seen both of the cards and seen him use them. He says hes ben doin it fer a few years now, dunno if thats legit but it is possible to do it


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah, many folks do it. just have to read up on what state's computers cross reference. CFR breaks it down for you and never exceed 2 months on more than 3 cases.


----------

